# Aftermarket radio installation for 2004 Silverado



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,

The CD in my truck is broken and I'm thinking of replacing it with an after market unit. Some of the websites I've been to say I'll have to cut a bracket under the dash to install a new radio. I've taken the old radio out and it looks like there's a fairly big bracket towards the back of the opening but the measurements of the radio I took out are pretty close to the radios I'm considering buying. I haven't measured the actual depth of the opening yet.

So, does anyone have experience with installing after market receivers in a Silverado? If so did you have to cut the bracket? What make and model radio did you install? 

Thanks,
bob


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

i don't know why you would have to cut anything. I have an 02 and didn't have to cut anything out when i put mine in. 
I would suggest going to a Best Buy or something similiar and asking them. They would know for sure. But if you are buying a new one anyways buy a new one and then see if you have to. usually the stock decks are so big, i can't imagine you having to cut anything out. 
Not sure what deck you have, but if you want another stock deck i have one from my 02 that works like a dream, i just took it out for an HD/IPOD receiver. 
But if you want new i suggest the new JVC deck with HD radio. It has built in HD radio and satelite radio capibilities. Also has the port to connect your IPOD in.
I bought mine with the cord for the IPOD which is usally about $50 along on ebay for about $170. Otherwise i know best buy sells them for $200, just for the deck. The radio is a little more complicated to get set up, but after that it's a dream. Especially if you have good HD stations in your area. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

do you have onstar or bose sound system in your truck, you will need to buy the dash kit to install it. they run about 20 bucks or so. If you have onstar or bose you will be needing an expensive wiring harness to go along with it as well.


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I don't have onstar or bose. It's a basic am/fm/cd player. I bought the $20 installation kit you mentioned. Most of the radios on Crutchfield.com say the bracket will have to be cut but a few don't. From what I understand I will need a special harness to connect it up to the existing speakers and power supply and will probably need an adapter for the FM antenna.

On a side note does anyone know if there are FM tuners available with better than 8dbf sensitivity? I live in a fringe area.

Thanks again.


----------

